# iPhone 3G/s & 4G-Programmierung



## moemaster (2. Juli 2010)

Moin moin,
ich will eine App programmieren, die sowohl auf iPhone 3G/s als auch auf dem neuen iPhone 4G gut aussehen soll und würde gerne wissen, wie es sich mit Hintergrundgrafiken verhält. Da das iPhone 4G eine doppelt so hohe Auflösung hat, wie der Vorgänger müsste ich wissen, wie man das im Programm realisieren kann/soll/muss. Hinterlege ich einfach 2 Mal die selbe Grafik in unterschiedlicher Auflösung, oder ist das letztendlich total egal? 
Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar )

Beste Grüße/
With best regards,
Moe


----------



## moemaster (5. Juli 2010)

keiner eine idee?


----------



## Marschal (5. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube mit dem Verweis auf diese SEITE bist du am besten bedient
Zu deiner Frage, das hängt vom betriebssystem ab auf der das App läuft, und von der SDK die du verwendest.
Ich glaube, dass wenn du grafiken in "3G/S-Qualität" verwendest, werden diese einfach nur skalliert, und nutzen eben nicht die maximale Auflösung des Displays.

EDIT: Threadpushing ist laut der Netiquette dieses Forums nicht gestattet.

MfG


----------

